# Future Abt's



## morkdach (Apr 12, 2008)

Getten hungry for japanese abt will call ole steve see if i can borrow twiggy and i'll ask ole cubguy if he will pick it up and run it down here by that time the mini peppers will be ready to stuff oh and cubguy i'll fill the cooler when ya git here.


----------



## desertlites (Apr 12, 2008)

good start Terry , ours have been in for a while and have peppers on a few of the plants-what kinds u growing there?


----------



## fireguy (Apr 12, 2008)

they will look even better when you can put them in the ground, when ever that will finally be..


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 12, 2008)

Good start


----------



## cubguy17 (Apr 12, 2008)

I'll grab the cooler and leave tomorrow should be there in a month or so. Wonder what kind of beer mileage I'll get not that I am OK with drinking and driving.


----------



## morkdach (Apr 12, 2008)

penoes,anaheims,serranoes,bannanas,(green,red,yell  ow,purple bells,&cayenne


----------



## morkdach (Apr 12, 2008)

might want to stop by the bank i,m guessen about 10 cans per mile but still cheaper than gas


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 12, 2008)

Don't drink and drive drink and walk or put a sign on the cooler free beer and see how quick you get a ride


----------



## fireguy (Apr 12, 2008)

cubguy, need to get ya a side car for that hog.... then sop and get me on the way.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  wouldnt that be site..


----------



## flash (Apr 12, 2008)

6 jalapenos and 1 cayenne and 1 tobasco.....but mine have been in the ground for two weeks.


----------



## morkdach (Apr 12, 2008)

hey cubguy pick fireguy up on your way back with twiggy thanks.
wow twiggy,fireguy,cubguy,mini abt ,beer, mid summer, sounds smoken


----------

